# Has anybody seen the snapper blues?



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,the fishing this year is worse than last year.You can easily tell by the number of people on the piers and jetties in the area.I've takin to watching the bird migration and waitin for the monarch butterflies.
Anyway, if someone would be so kind to give a shout-out on this site if and when the snapper's come in. I've got a lite rod and reel setup waiting for them.(Somebody wake-me, please!!)I've slept so much this fishing season I'm feelin like a bear in hibernation.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Woodie, I caught a whole bunch of them over by the Manoloking Bridge last Saturday. I also heard of them off the piers in Seaside Heights. I also heard that the Keansburg pier is doing well with them too.

They are small now 4-6 inches. Give them a few weeks and they'll be 6-8 inches. Good Luck.


Carl


----------



## JeepNflyfshr4 (Feb 24, 2005)

Why don't you go out and catch some real blues! Throw plugs off those jetties and make your rod bend! Try sunnies in the fresh if that doesn't work out - they will keep you busy fishing til the fall


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

the fishing pier by the bridge in brig has had alot of them,but very small.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

A lot of small ones at Sunset beach on Saturday night. Just the right size to put onto a big hook and liveline for something really big! They were active only around sunset, which happened to coincide with high tide.


----------

